# Game 4 - Looking Ugly



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

At half time of game 4, the Spurs look like a juco team playing the Lakers. They are getting killed by the Lakers on the boards. Second chance points are killing us! Luke Walton, superstar, is making the Spurs look terrible! Plus Ginobili is back to his game 1 and 2 form, missing good looks. Finley and Horry apparently no longer have jump shots. If we win this game, Barry may have to carry us! Looks like this series is over.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yea this series is over. the spurs dont give a **** when its an even year


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

we got screwed in the final seconds, but damn, we had so many chances to pull ahead


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, I just got through watching the talking heads on TNT's post-game show. They all said that Barry got fouled; then they all agreed that it was a good no-call! The obviously pro-Laker bunch said that Barry didn't "sell" the foul. Barkley said no ref wants to decide a game. Those comments always drive me crazy. A foul is a foul no matter when it happens - first minute or last minute. The notion of selling fouls is what is ruining the NBA by turning it into pure entertainment rather than sport. Somebody needs to tell Barkley that a decision NOT to call a foul is just as decisive as a decision to CALL a foul. All those guys agreed that the Lakers had outplayed the Spurs and therefore "deserved" to win! Pitiful commentary! The team that "deserves" to win is the team that is on top at the end of the game - hopefully a game that is NOT decided by referees either making or refusing to make calls.

Whew! Glad that I got that off my chest! As poorly as they played, the Spurs really had no business even having a chance at the end. Manu once again killed us. If his injury is to blame, I don't know how he could overcome it in game 3 and then be a total zero tonight. It seems to me he has been very Jekyll and Hyde since he fouled Nowitzki to send the Mavs to the championship in '06. I hope he can improve his consistency - both in play and in decision-making - this offseason.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

sasaint said:


> *It seems to me he has been very Jekyll and Hyde since he fouled Nowitzki to send the Mavs to the championship in '06.* I hope he can improve his consistency - both in play and in decision-making - this offseason.


thats been true for the most part. maybe playing in the olympics will straighten him out. imagine what the team will be like next season if manu is manu and we have the guys from the DL come up? :drool2:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

One thing this game showed though is that ezealen was right about Barry. 

So let's see, 
Manu plays better as a starter = Check
Barry > Finley = Check

Maybe ezealen should replace Pop as head coach... and maybe ezealen should stop talking in the third person...

























My God, I'm depressed right now...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

sasaint said:


> Yeah, I just got through watching the talking heads on TNT's post-game show. They all said that Barry got fouled; then they all agreed that it was a good no-call! The obviously pro-Laker bunch said that Barry didn't "sell" the foul. Barkley said no ref wants to decide a game. Those comments always drive me crazy. A foul is a foul no matter when it happens - first minute or last minute. The notion of selling fouls is what is ruining the NBA by turning it into pure entertainment rather than sport. Somebody needs to tell Barkley that a decision NOT to call a foul is just as decisive as a decision to CALL a foul. All those guys agreed that the Lakers had outplayed the Spurs and therefore "deserved" to win! Pitiful commentary! The team that "deserves" to win is the team that is on top at the end of the game - hopefully a game that is NOT decided by referees either making or refusing to make calls.
> 
> Whew! Glad that I got that off my chest! As poorly as they played, the Spurs really had no business even having a chance at the end. Manu once again killed us. If his injury is to blame, I don't know how he could overcome it in game 3 and then be a total zero tonight. It seems to me he has been very Jekyll and Hyde since he fouled Nowitzki to send the Mavs to the championship in '06. I hope he can improve his consistency - both in play and in decision-making - this offseason.


You pretend like you want to make a non-biased post but this is the most biased piece of reading i have ever encountered.

2 things you failed to mention, some of which you may but been unaware of but i'm willing to educate you.

One: Fisher's shot hit the rim. This was even part of the post show you yourself saw. This was agreed by the entire crew that the shot clock should have reset and that free throws should have came for the lakers. You failed to mention this even once in your post. Was it the ref's job to make "the right call" in this case? Isn't that what you want?

Two: Barry blatantly lifted his pivot foot when he was surprised by Fisher. That's a traveling but the ref did not want to end the game by calling such a touchy foul. If you really think you're a fan of basketball, you should know from replay and have zero argument that his pivot foot was lifted both before the supposed foul and upcoming shot. 

Two right calls that could've ended the Spurs' chances were not called. Before you dispute this post, really digest it and observe the evidence.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> One thing this game showed though is that ezealen was right about Barry.
> 
> So let's see,
> Manu plays better as a starter = Check
> ...


I can't say that I completely agree. I think Manu has been pretty inconsistent whether starting or coming off the bench. I have been kind of sold on the idea of having him as a spark off the bench. But next year, with all of the players the Spurs will probably lose, he will definitely be a starter.

The Spurs have not been able to score consistently this season. That is partly because Finley has also been very inconsistent. Barry has definitely been more consistent shooting the ball than Finley. I haven't understood Pop's use of Barry all season. Sometimes Pop has left Barry on the bench for entire games. Barry has the Spurs' best 3-point average!

The commentators made one slight point about tonight's game. Barry would have been better off by going up with the ball into Fisher, rather than putting the ball on the floor. But, with more playing time and experience in those situations, he might have!

I kind of doubt he will be back next year. If he doesn't retire, I don't really look for the Spurs to make a strong effort to re-sign him. Pop tried to trade him to the Hornets last year and actually did trade him to the Sonics this year. Pop just doesn't like him as much as I do. Probably has something to do with his defense.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

> You pretend like you want to make a non-biased post but this is the most biased piece of reading i have ever encountered.
> 
> 2 things you failed to mention, some of which you may but been unaware of but i'm willing to educate you.
> 
> ...


I did not see Fisher's shot hit the rim. Neither did most of the posters on the Portland board. That call, therefore, seems much closer than the obvious foul on Barry. BUT, if the shot did hit the rim, then the shot clock should have reset. 

I haven't looked at Barry's pivot foot. If he lifted it, absolutely it should have been traveling. How often do you think the refs call traveling? That's the most blatantly ignored call in the NBA. Earlier in this game, Tim Duncan got away with an incredible traveling violation.

I wish the NBA officials would enforce all of the rules all of the time. Once upon a time, defenders had to play defense with their feet, and all of the slapping and hand-checking was illegal. When you see Ginobili (and others) driving to the basket, carrying the ball like an NFL fullback through slapping hands and end up with scratches and hand prints all over them, there's a serious lack of enforcement of the rules of the game.

I want the NBA to enforce the rules of the sport and not employ those rules as the handmaiden of entertainment. If calls go against my teams, fine. Just enforce the rules as written, evenly to both teams in every game. The NBA has the greatest athletes in the world, they don't need anything other than an even playing field to produce the best sports events ever.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I couldn't agree me this series is all but over now


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

sasaint said:


> I did not see Fisher's shot hit the rim. Neither did most of the posters on the Portland board. That call, therefore, seems much closer than the obvious foul on Barry. BUT, if the shot did hit the rim, then the shot clock should have reset.
> 
> I haven't looked at Barry's pivot foot. If he lifted it, absolutely it should have been traveling. How often do you think the refs call traveling? That's the most blatantly ignored call in the NBA. Earlier in this game, Tim Duncan got away with an incredible traveling violation.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your sportsmanship and agree with all that you've said. It's unfortunate that there is a lack of consistency by the refs and that your team has suffered as a result.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Block said:


> I really appreciate your sportsmanship and agree with all that you've said. It's unfortunate that there is a lack of consistency by the refs and that your team has suffered as a result.


the refs were horrible all night, the spurs deserved to win even though i hate them.

it was prolly crawfords fault :lol:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

man that was such a sad loss just because now the spurs are down 1-3, not because the spurs lost the game. the spurs played so badly the whole entire game and thank goodness for barry that he kept them in the game. the foul in the end sucked. yes it was a foul, but i understand why it's a no call. it just sucks to know that it could have been called, but didn't and that could have ultimately made the series 2-2...


ohh well, if the spurs somehow wins game 5, game 6 is a for sure win... game 7 tho, i'm not so sure.i wouldn't bet on it. hahah


----------

